# Burton Nug review



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> Have not heard much talk about the Burton Nug here on the forums but I wanted to post my review of the 150.
> 
> Rode the Nug 150 at Stratton today. Corduroy in the morning, hardpack then icy in the afternoon. Hit a bunch of trails, the boarder x course and a few small jumps.
> 
> ...


i tried a nug too, and it was surprisingly stable, but it was weird for me riding a board that short (i weigh 180 too). great for spinning, buttering, and the park, but i prefer something in the 155-157 range.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice review. Should've posted at the equipment review section though


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fair enough. Mods pls move


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

How would you compare the Nug with the Coda?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pretty similar feel actually. Both very stable, fast, quick edge to edge and a good amount of pop. Would say Coda wins on edge hold but Nug wins on maneuverability and fun factor.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

kinda off topic....but i loooveeee that Border cross trail at stratton....along with that long as black diamond all the way on the left part of the mtn


----------



## jorge (Jan 30, 2011)

so far ive had a chance to ride the nug in some deep snow and it is pretty amazing, it floats really well and the rocker keeps that nose up and out of the snow nicely, not too much work on the back leg i tell ya


----------

